# Decided To Go Turbo



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok, after waiting over a month for my HS Header to come i cancelled the order; how this lead to my decision to go turbo, i couldnt tell you. but i have decided that i don't really want to do a DET swap, but i do wanna stay with a T25 or T28. so i was thinkin of getting most of the parts from a GTI-R setup and going with a small front mount instead of the stock top mount. i was wondering how easy it would be to get these parts or if it would be easier for me to get a pre-made kit from F-Max or something?
what do you guys think and please give me some suggestions.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Make your own from GTi-R components. That F-Max kit will make more power, although it will probably be 3-4 times more expensive. That's just my opinion, and since you want to stick with T25 or T28, F-Max will not be the way to go. Considering their kit comes with a T3/T04 to match their setup. But that's just my opinion. I said you go with a T25 or T28 because you'll still make plenty of power without emptying your bank account...TOO much anyways  .


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

JGY has a pretty good deal on a complete t25 BB kit, including FMIC & JWT ECU for 2300. For T28, sr20performance has a t28 kit off the GTIR, and you could buy the rest of the stuff yourself.

www.jgycustoms.com
www.sr20performance.com


----------

